# another 460 clutch question



## missouri100 (Aug 22, 2010)

It appears that I have a choice in clutch plates for my 1960 international 460. There is a 10-1/2 woven clutch plate that looks like it has friction material around the entire face of the clutch. There is a 6 pad version and a 4 pad version that just have pads on the clutch face. Is there an advantage or disadvantage to one or the other? The tractor just gets occasional use to blade the driveway and mow the pastures. I haven't split the tractor to see what is in it. I want to go ahead and order the parts before splitting in half where I can't move it.

Any suggestions.

thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's a big major job, and I would go with what appears to be the best, as you don't want to do this job again!


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The 4 and 6 pad discs are considered "heavy duty" compared to the woven disc. For your occasional use the woven disc should be fine.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

the button clutch is really tough, if you are doing loader work this the clutch for you.
However this clutch usually wears out everything (flywheel,pressureplate), and is very aggressive so it is sometimes hard to feather the clutch.
for normal use I would the standard clutch, good luck


----------



## volnerj (Mar 4, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if a 460 flywheel is the same as a 544? I beleive they are but thought someone might know for sure.

Thank you


----------

